# Egg hatching, there is blood!!!!!! help



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Ok so my first pigeon ever is hatching, and there is blood in the egg!!!! Help!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

yopigeonguy--I would really like to comment -But I have received 4-5 e-mails not to comment or reply any more to your posts.
But I'm sure someone will help you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't worry; it's perfectly normal to see traces of blood inside the egg shell. How does the chick look?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe help--maybe not

http://pwp.surfglobal.net/rmangile/Pigeons/Hatching.html


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

First time don't help, but if there is blood you probably have already. Judging by the time you may or may not need help anymore. I don't check this site that often but I like you and your devotion to starting out. Befriend me or my email for direct questions is [email protected] my cell nmber is 305-923-4970. I check my emails daily but... Jim


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Don't worry; it's perfectly normal to see traces of blood inside the egg shell. How does the chick look?


Hello,

the chick is still breathing, but it is still in the egg, you can just see it's head and some blood!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

haven't touched the chick!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Traces of the blood vessels/veins in the egg shell will be having blood. As long its not blood flowing out in drops out of the crack in the hatching eggs, it should be fine.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello

The chick is fine and healthy! What I saw in the egg was not blood after all, it was just the remaining vessels in the egg! So, all is good!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Very good; I had a feeling it was just the normal traces of blood left in the egg shell.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your first squab!!


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

sky tx said:


> yopigeonguy--I would really like to comment -But I have received 4-5 e-mails not to comment or reply any more to your posts.
> But I'm sure someone will help you.


What is that about ?
Kurps


----------

